# Police Rapid Rotation Baton: A Sai by another name...



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 6, 2012)

Saw this whilst perusing the old police baton videos posted on another thread.  In my day we were transitioning from straight batons to the PR-24 Prosecutor.  This one looks interesting; but what's really interesting to me is that this is essentially a slightly-modified sai; the strikes are exactly the way we use the sai in our kata.  Cool!

[video=youtube_share;7zHrE27lT-o]http://youtu.be/7zHrE27lT-o[/video]


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 6, 2012)

I do get a bit of a chuckle out of the claims that this weapon brings them into the 21st century, but in all honesty, wouldn't "brings us back to the ancient Okinawan times" be more accurate?  After all, the sai was quite a favorite amongst the law enforcement community back then.  

I think it's a great idea, since you can get the best of both worlds.  The learning curve, though, would be a bit steeper.  Still, with more hip rotation while applying the strikes, it could be quite a hard-hitter indeed.    

If the weapon itself has a good balance to it, I'd certainly be interested in giving it a whirl, since I do practice Yamanni Ryu saijutsu on a regular basis.  I'd prefer one, though, without the webbing, since there are some thumb switching techniques that allow for a more forceful strike.


----------

